# Ohio river crappie...



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Has any one tried for crappie yet this year? I'm real anxious to fish I have not been out since my son was born on August 21 and last year my buddy and I absolutely destroyed the crappie and eyes somewhere around this time of year so I can't wait... Just wondering if the crappie are hittin yet


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I looked at a thread from last year and it looked like I was catching them in mid October to late October... But fish don't go by dates they change with water temps so I'm thinking they should be on fire soon.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> I looked at a thread from last year and it looked like I was catching them in mid October to late October... But fish don't go by dates they change with water temps so I'm thinking they should be on fire soon.


I know what you mean man these cool nights got me thinking bout catching crappie..... I've been catching them pretty good in lakes and h20 temps are around 73-75 in the two lakes I've been fishing..... Hey if you don't mind me asking were u getting them in creeks?? I'm still new at the river thing


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

We were out on the River Sat & Sun afternoon/ night fishing 2 different feeders, looking for anything. STRUCK OUT both days.
Last week, Kenny found a bunch of jumping bait fish under a bridge with bright lights. Damn shame that the SLABS were mixed in with a ton of gar,,, & that all he had for bait was large shinners. I think he said that he caught 5.
We hit the same spot last night with fatheads and only had one good hit.
There weren't any bait fish hitting the surface & no specks around anywhere,,, not even a gar~! 

We did see about 6 stripers/ wipers get landed, and a couple dozen breaking the surface feeding. Way up River, Below a low level dam.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea caught them in creeks


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

catcrazed said:


> I know what you mean man these cool nights got me thinking bout catching crappie..... I've been catching them pretty good in lakes and h20 temps are around 73-75 in the two lakes I've been fishing..... Hey if you don't mind me asking were u getting them in creeks?? I'm still new at the river thing


By the way Don't you fish the river all the time ?


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> By the way Don't you fish the river all the time ?


I used to fish the river exclusively when I catfished...... I do hit the dam for sauger..... As far as crappie fishing goes I can honestly tell you it has whipped my ass damn near every time I've tried..... Don't get me wrong I've caught crappie here and there in the creeks but I've never slayed them....... I have done my fair share of trying that's for sure! Lol. Two years ago I MADE MYSELF fish the creeks in the fall heavily.... Only throwing jigs though no minnows.... I never use minnows on lakes and smash fish but man it seems like its just different for some reason.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

catcrazed said:


> I used to fish the river exclusively when I catfished...... I do hit the dam for sauger..... As far as crappie fishing goes I can honestly tell you it has whipped my ass damn near every time I've tried..... Don't get me wrong I've caught crappie here and there in the creeks but I've never slayed them....... I have done my fair share of trying that's for sure! Lol. Two years ago I MADE MYSELF fish the creeks in the fall heavily.... Only throwing jigs though no minnows.... I never use minnows on lakes and smash fish but man it seems like its just different for some reason.


I always use minnows... But last year I did really well using a marabou jig tipped with a minnow... Question if I were to buy a yak would you say it would be to dangerous to bring to the dam to fish for eyes?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

montagc said:


> I bet you'd get run off pretty quick. Not to mention, a tow of barges can be deceptively fast when you are paddling.


Run off by who? I'm just thinking about putting in right by the dam and fishing that wall ... Are you even aloud to do that?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> Run off by who? I'm just thinking about putting in right by the dam and fishing that wall ... Are you even aloud to do that?


Medahl dam?. They would be yelling at you so quick.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> Run off by who? I'm just thinking about putting in right by the dam and fishing that wall ... Are you even aloud to do that?


No man they don't allow you in that area any more.... That slack area would actually be easy to fish from a yak but yeah they stopped that last year...... Sucks, the best fishing area cannot be fished now.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Got ya.. Thanks ... But what's up with these crappie guys? I got the itch real bad to go fishin for them but with they new baby I have to pick my days carefully lol I don't wana go get skunked.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Find structure off the bank and they are there right now.... ( least this creeks on the Ohio I fish )...... Found them shallow in one area but every where else was structure a little deeper


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks jeep guy James... I'll let ya know if I catch um


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> Thanks jeep guy James... I'll let ya know if I catch um


Good luck........ Ill be back after em this weekend if the boss man gives me off...... If not be fishing the local water...... Fall patterns starting, just not in full swing yet........ Hope you blast em


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I went out from 7 to about noon today in search of crappie... Nothing to be found in our honey hole so we drove down to the gmr and ended up catching about 6 channel cats all on minnows under a slip bobber... No crappie dang.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Last year we fished the 3rd week of October in the racine pool and found them while sauger fishing. Those big river crappie are always fun to catch.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Fished tanners today caught 7 crappie all under 8" .... I caught them all on minnows under a bobber between 3 and 7 feet. Threw a white 2" grub a lot and all I got was a small drum... I think the fall bite is upon us just not cool enough yet.... Any one else have any luck this weekend?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

So today I tried hogan for some crappie... We only caught 3 small ones...a bass, catfish and a bluegill... I can't seem to find them yet... I tried my honey hole for a couple hours before we went to tanners and had 0 luck there... Any one have any ideas where they might be?


----------

